# Gildeninfo ohne WoW?



## LaLeX (15. November 2008)

Aloah liebe Bufed.de Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe folgenes Problem:
Mein Pc wird momentan gewartet und lackiert und ich habe gerade gesehen, dass momentan Character-Transfers von Ambossar möglich sind (was ich gerne wahrnehmen würde Wer auf ambossar spielt kann sich denken warum).
Allerdings würde ich gerne vorher mitm einer Gilde noch einige Dinge klären (kommt vllt. jemand mit etc), aber ich habe momentan keine Möglichkeit Kontakt aufzunehmen... (TS-IP und HomePage hab ich leider nicht im Kopf^^).. 
Daher Meine Frage: Gibt's eine Möglichkeit solche Infos irgendwo einzusehen ohne im SPiel zu sein? 


Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## Cilenz (16. November 2008)

LaLeX schrieb:


> Aloah liebe Bufed.de Gemeinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man sich ins Arsenal einloggt, kann man in der gildenseite glaub ich gildeninfo lesen. gildennachricht des tages geht sicher


----------

